# Squatter's Rights



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

It's been a long week and I sure will enjoy my time in the stand this evening...

http://thinkingafield.org/2011/11/squatters-rights.html


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Love it, Glen! Wondering if you would like to be added to my links page?

Http://www.hausofguns.com/links


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

ebbs said:


> Love it, Glen! Wondering if you would like to be added to my links page?
> 
> Http://www.hausofguns.com/links


Go ahead, friend. Make my day.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That's an awesome pic. LOL


----------

